# Интернет о суициде > Этот форум >  Меня Обижают Модераторы !!

## Ищущая Печали,,,,

Riogo, почему вы единолично и необосновано Мою тему " про Несправедливость в Системе образования" --Закрыли ???
Это Моя Проблема, и то что я об этом Переживаю, ясно видно по моему тексту,,, 
И Это Наше --Полное Право, Право Всех Участников форума , высказаться о том что нам Не нравилось в школе,,,,,может нам от Этого ЛЕГЧЕ  станет,,,,
Мы ведь Все в этом разделе " моя проблема" , только и делаем, что на жизнь жалуемся ,,,,,и других таких же участников вы  " не закрываете ",,,

Riogo, вы главное себе --позволили  свой комментарий оставить: что мол вам вся эта школьная программа пригодилась, --А  потом быстренько эту тему прикрыли, что стандарты и стереотипы защищаете ? Тематика данного форума придерживается Свободы, как мне казалось,,,,
И я считаю, что на этом форуме Логично существовать Такой Теме , подобно моей --т,к, система Многим Людям доставляет Проблемы --и нам бы было легче, если бы Мы Все об Этом Высказались ,,,,,,,,,,
Прошу или Открыть мою тему, или перенести ее в другой раздел, например " не суицид " --и там Открыть для обсуждения ,,,,,хотя к категории психологических переживаний и проблемы, она все-таки подходит,

----------


## pobarabanus

Я тоже хочу обсудить свои школьные проблемы и это хорошая тема !!

----------


## riogo

название темы "Школа--Тюрьма для детей !!!". темя является опросом при 4-х вариантах ответов 3 отрецательные и один нетральный! в тексте темы описанно чего вас там не устраивает.

если хотите обсудить и реформировать школьное образование то вам хотя бы в http://www.suicide-forum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=19 но даже при создании там темы вам потребуется хотя бы больше положительных ответов, если у вас проблемы ведущии к суицидальным мыслям то создайте тему описывая проблемму проблемму

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

Одобрительный ответ к системе--там есть и на Первом же месте !! Зачем вы все  утрируете ? Похоже вы просто не разлеляете моего мнения и поэтому какие-то отговорки пишите,,,,
А разве в разделе " Моя Проблема" --можно писать Только те проблемы, которые видут суицидальным мыслям ? незнала,,,,я думала там Любые  проблемы пишут,,,,,
Но тогда в раздел " Другое " --я эту тему копирую , а из " моя проблема " , вы ее удалите ,,,!!  или просто сами перенесите ее в раздел " Другое",,,,,

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> И Это Наше --Полное Право, Право Всех Участников форума , высказаться о том что нам Не нравилось в школе


 Этого никто не оспаривает, создайте тему в соответствующем разделе и её никто не закроет.



> Тематика данного форума придерживается Свободы, как мне казалось,,,,


 Знаете, вы зря играете на терминах и ценностях свобод, демократии и т.д.. В последние десятилетия электоратом они приравниваются к идеалу, но здесь это не прокатит=) Есть один классный афоризм "Freedom to speak is a freedom to lie", что в переводе означает "свобода говорить - это свобода лгать", поэтому размещать опросы типа "Как Вы относитесь к Системе образования?" в теме "Моя проблема" модераторы, разумеется, посчитают нелогичным и тему закроют, независимо от Ваших свобод.
Вот вы пишете:
"Если я и буду иногда в школу приходить--то только чтобы какую-нибудь "Акцию Протеста " устроить !! я это люблю,,,, !!"
Вот это мы заметили, чуть что, сразу орать - "меня обижают модераторы!" громче даже древнегреческому оратору сложно было бы придумать заголовок. Почему вы сразу отмели вариант, что неправы именно вы, а не модератор? это нехорошо. и эгоистично. Если Вас не устраивают действия человека на форуме, то ИМХО, надо спокойно написать и привести рассудительные доводы, всё-таки в 21-м веке живём, а не в каменном.
Я соглашусь с модератором в закрытии темы в разделе "Моя проблема", но ИМХО, можно (и закономерно) её всё-таки перенести в соответствующий раздел (например в "Другое") с добавлением необходимых вариантов ответа в опрос. Так что давайте вежливо его об этом попросим: Riogo, перенеси, пожалуйста, тему в раздел "Другое"=)))

----------


## riogo

я понимаю что вы учитесь в школе, и вас она напригает, но вы попали на су ворум и я вам советовал бы перечитать правила форума вы нарушили уже 2 правила форума 1 вы создали тему не отнясящиюся к разделу (да раздел моя проблема относиться к к людям которые хотят покончить с собой  и описывают свою проблему, либо пишут предсмертную записку), 2 (это моя доброта и поэтому косвенно, а точнее я должен был выдать вам как минимум предупреждение(ну или бан)) и это обсуждается в http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthread.php?t=504 теме

----------


## pobarabanus

школа гавно верните тему .

----------


## riogo

*plaksivaya_tryapka*спс за более подробное поеснение высказывание, но это не попадает под политику раздела другое(в том виде как сейчас представленно) оно поподает под "НЕсуицид"

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

лично мне вообще не принципиально в каком разделе ("другое", "корзина" или ещё где) высказываться, что её тезисы - бред=), я лишь считаю что раз тема не попадает в тематику раздела моя проблема, то её нужно перенести туда куда нужно (куда ты сочтёшь нужным), а не закрывать=)

----------


## огрызок тепла

ути-пути. модераторы обижают. ужас какой...
(кидает под ноги автору темы мятую салфетку- сопли вытри)

----------


## pobarabanus

огрызок тепла а вы не умничайте ...

----------


## riogo

> лично мне вообще не принципиально в каком разделе ("другое", "корзина" или ещё где) высказываться, что её тезисы - бред=), я лишь считаю что раз тема не попадает в тематику раздела моя проблема, то её нужно перенести туда куда нужно (куда ты сочтёшь нужным), а не закрывать=)


  я бы перенёс если бы были варианты ответов в обе стороны, если есть желание такое обсудить то нужно учесть все возможные варианты в обе стороны...

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

ну присутствие вариантов ответа в обе стороны не является обязательным условием создания темы. (тут вообще-то как минимум 2-е нам оппонируют). а если ты про опрос, то добавь то, что считаешь нужным. если ты, я, стрелок и т.п. не считаем, что школа - дерьмо, то это не повод закрывать тему.

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

Riogo, а какой по вашему, должен быть Вариант, еще Более положительный чем первый ?,,," Школа так хороша, что задержался бы там еще на пару лет !! "-- так что ли ,,,))  ???

----------


## ♣♣♣

действительно, на хрен закрыли? 
перенесли бы в оффтопик.

P.s.
лучше бы сектантов и всяких религиозников закрывали и банили. вот, только пришел на форум, и сразу 2 темы попались http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthread.php?t=1256
http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthr...newpost&t=1965

----------


## pulsewave

плюсую

----------


## Красный_Кот

А у меня переодически сообщения пропадают оставленные. Эт меня так модераторы ущемляют? вроде не матерился и ничего оскорбительного не писал

----------


## Black Angel

*Красный_Кот*

А у тебя галочка стоит в графе "Сохранить копию сообщения в папке Отправленные"?

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

видимо *Красный_Кот* имеет ввиду на форуме. если ты про тему "отсутствие проблемы", то она была подчищена риого и мной чуть, там удалили 1 твоё сообщение и другой флуд (может быть и спорно, но лично я б оставил...), больше в темах, где я модерирую, ничего твоего не удалялось. ну а в других... спроси у модеров в личке, все адекватные, нормально ответят тебе, но я сомневаюсь, что там они были не правы, если там вообще твои сообщения удалялись.



> действительно, на хрен закрыли? перенесли бы в оффтопик.


 дополните варианты ответов - создавайте, движок форума не позволяет их менять. если будете заниматься этим, то сначала в личку ко мне - мы с ищущей печали долго трепали насчёт вариантов, но она всё-таки не стала создавать.

----------


## огрызок тепла

мяудераторы-редиски!(размахивает флагом)

----------


## blooddrakon

> мяудераторы-редиски!(размахивает флагом)


 простите за оффтоп конечно но, просто не могу удержаться))
*снимает тапочек закрывает левый глаз и начинает тщательно прицеливаться*  :Mad: 
А на самом деле если приложить немного логики можно то редиска - это овощ, овощи - это растения, а у растений нет мозга, фактически прямой намёк на полное отсутствие мыслительных процессов у модераторов , я лично сейчас получил очень тяжёлую моральную травму(((( 
И вообще, давно хотел сказать, что лично у меня ряд особых ощущений вызывает только одно название топика ! Есть альтернативное предложение к *тряпке*, *риого*, *волку* , *materiel'у*, и *black angel* ! Ребят , а давайте создадим коллективную тему "нас обижают участники" ?)) По моему очень интересный и содержательный топик получится)))

----------


## U.F.O.

у меня пропадают сообщения не содержащие оскаблений участников форума и не содержащие других нарушений. модеры, поясните... (:

----------


## огрызок тепла

редиска это нехороший человек!даже по телеящику говорили, фильм такой был(((
хотя про овощи тоже забавно. заметь, это не я сказала (показывает язык, прячется под диван)

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> у меня пропадают сообщения не содержащие оскаблений участников форума и не содержащие других нарушений. модеры, поясните... (:


 нууу, в темах, которые я модерирую, удалили 2 сообщения, причём одно из них содержало всего 3 буквы - ппц

----------


## огрызок тепла

редиски!редиски!!!

----------


## Black Angel

*огрызок тепла*

Не флуди в теме

----------


## огрызок тепла

да тут вся тема флуд. притом еще и публичное обсуждение действий модераторов. правила не читала, но разве там нет  пункта про то, что действия модераторов не обсуждаются? вот как за все сообщения подряд замечания вешать да еще с причиной реклама и спам, так это на раз два три у вас. а как оставлять темы, да еще всячески содействовать флуду, так вроде как моя хата с краю, ничего не знаю. вы в своем уме вообще?
я Грею все расскажу. попробуйте только тявкнуть  в мою сторону за это сообщение.

----------


## Black Angel

Одно дело конструктивное обсуждение, а другое дело орать на всю тему про свои любимые овощи (редиски)



> я Грею все расскажу. попробуйте только тявкнуть  в мою сторону за это сообщение.


 Господи, да валяй

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

огрызок тепла, имхо ты не права.

----------


## ♣♣♣

> видимо *Красный_Кот* имеет ввиду на форуме. если ты про тему "отсутствие проблемы", то она была подчищена риого и мной чуть, там удалили 1 твоё сообщение и другой флуд (может быть и спорно, но лично я б оставил...), больше в темах, где я модерирую, ничего твоего не удалялось. ну а в других... спроси у модеров в личке, все адекватные, нормально ответят тебе, но я сомневаюсь, что там они были не правы, если там вообще твои сообщения удалялись.
> дополните варианты ответов - создавайте, движок форума не позволяет их менять. если будете заниматься этим, то сначала в личку ко мне - мы с ищущей печали долго трепали насчёт вариантов, но она всё-таки не стала создавать.


 мне кажется, что такая модерация ни к чему хорошему не приведет. обсуждать создание тем с модером - такого ни на одном форуме я еще не видел.

удалять надо либо по просьбам др. участников, либо совсем беспредельные сообщения и спам.

а удалять каждый отвлеченный пост - разгонять посетителей.

что касается вариантов в опросе, то не считаю это поводом для удаления - автор захотел предоставить такие варианты, это его дело, не нравится, не голосуйте. а 
многочисленных просьб удалить тему из-за небольшего кол-ва вар-тов в опросе, я так понимаю не было...

----------


## ♣♣♣

> да тут вся тема флуд. притом еще и публичное обсуждение действий модераторов. правила не читала, но разве там нет  пункта про то, что действия модераторов не обсуждаются? вот как за все сообщения подряд замечания вешать да еще с причиной реклама и спам, так это на раз два три у вас. а как оставлять темы, да еще всячески содействовать флуду, так вроде как моя хата с краю, ничего не знаю. вы в своем уме вообще?
> я Грею все расскажу. попробуйте только тявкнуть  в мою сторону за это сообщение.


 ИМХО, я бы тебя забанил за резкость, с которой ты систематически набрасываешься на новичков.

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> обсуждать создание тем с модером - такого ни на одном форуме я еще не видел.


 А ты видел хоть на каком форуме, чтобы были опросы с почти одинаковыми вариантами ответа? Опрос, он на то и опрос, что представлены разные взгляды, а если цель опроса засрать школу - то ему место в закрытой теме.



> удалять надо либо по просьбам др. участников, либо совсем беспредельные сообщения и спам.


 Ты блин самый умный я смотрю. Ты даже не видишь сообщения, которые мы удаляем, а уже судишь. Вот например отписал кто-то (не топикстартер) в "моей проблеме" бла-бла-бла, а ему в ответ: "здарова, давно не виделись, как ты?" Либо, например, человек ответил на сообщение, которое автор удалил. Со стороны его сообщение выглядит как бред сивой кобылы. Если всё это и пр. оставлять, то форум превратится в помойку.



> а удалять каждый отвлеченный пост - разгонять посетителей.


 ты преувеличиваешь, так что мимо. Если за месяц в спорных местах было удалено полтора сообщения за отвлечённость, то поднимать крик об этом - явно групо.



> что касается вариантов в опросе, то не считаю это поводом для удаления - автор захотел предоставить такие варианты, это его дело, не нравится, не голосуйте. а 
> многочисленных просьб удалить тему из-за небольшего кол-ва вар-тов в опросе, я так понимаю не было...


 Что значит не нравится - не голосуйте? Тогда другой форумчанин создаст точно такую же тему, но со своими вариантами ответов. Что будет за абсурд тогда? А потом и я подключусь, скажу, что мнение многих людей не представлено и создам третью такую же тему=) Ты это так видишь? Опрос он на то и опрос, что должен представлять интересы ВСЕХ участников, а не твои.
Публичных - не было, не более того.
Я никак понять не могу, в чём проблема? Вам (всем негодующим) объяснили, что интересы многих форумчан не представлены в опросе, против темы никто ничего не имеет. пара кликов мыши и проблема была бы решена, но нет! надо поспорить и поорать (а на тему-то забили!)! Надо обязательно отвергнуть предложение модератора и отстоять свои ЛИЧНЫЕ права. Хочу заметить, что я сам написал и не раз предлагал варианты нового опроса ищущей печали в личке (с точным сохранением её старых), но она всё равно была против! что за примитивное упрямство???

----------


## stre10k

хаха, вы все еще об этом ))) удивлен

----------


## GanibaL

riogo вообще придурок какой-то, с него надо снять этот неподъемный для него груз модераторства.

----------


## Black Angel

Вот не надо, Riogo - один из самых адекватных людей на этом форуме

----------


## ♣♣♣

> А ты видел хоть на каком форуме, чтобы были опросы с почти одинаковыми вариантами ответа? Опрос, он на то и опрос, что представлены разные взгляды, а если цель опроса засрать школу - то ему место в закрытой теме.


 Нет, не видел. Считаю, что это личное дело автора, какие варианты предоставить. А учесть все варианты часто невозможно, хотя бы потому что кол-во вариантов форумом ограничивается (10 кажется).




> Ты блин самый умный я смотрю. Ты даже не видишь сообщения, которые мы удаляем, а уже судишь. Вот например отписал кто-то (не топикстартер) в "моей проблеме" бла-бла-бла, а ему в ответ: "здарова, давно не виделись, как ты?" Либо, например, человек ответил на сообщение, которое автор удалил. Со стороны его сообщение выглядит как бред сивой кобылы. Если всё это и пр. оставлять, то форум превратится в помойку.


 Хотелось бы надеяться, что не самый глупый.

Да я понимаю о чем ты говоришь. Но на мой взгляд такая жесткая политика анти-флуда здесь неуместна. У нас тут не фоурм кандидотов физмат наук, обсуждающих свои научные работы. Захотелось человеку поздороваться, немного пофлудить, потрепаться - пожалуйста. Только если сам автор темы не попросит не отходить от главной мысли в своем топике и убрать левые посты.




> Что значит не нравится - не голосуйте?  Тогда другой форумчанин создаст точно такую же тему, но со своими вариантами ответов. Что будет за абсурд тогда?


 Это значит свобода выбора.
Да пожалуйста, пусть создают. Форумы для этого и существуют.

А форум суицидников, которые в течении х-з скольких лет уже собираются откинуться и обсуждают все это и свои проблемы не выглядит абсурдом?




> Я никак понять не могу, в чём проблема?


 Проблема, на мой взгляд, в том, что этот форум пытаются модерироваться как какую-то официальную доску какого-нибудь интститута проблем ядреной физики.

----------


## riogo

> riogo вообще придурок какой-то, с него надо снять этот неподъемный для него груз модераторства.


 обоснуйте

----------


## riogo

*НАРОД А МОЖЕТ ХВАТИТ ФЛУДА?В ЭТОМ ТОПИКЕ УЖЕСТЬ КАК МИНИМУМ 2 НАРУШЕНИЯ. 1) ЗА КОТОРОЕ ЕЩЁ ПРЕДУПРЕЖДЕНИЙ И БАНОВ НИ КАМУ НЕ ВЫДАВАЛОСЬ А ИМЕННО ОСКОРБЛЕНИЕ ДРУГИХ УЧАСТНИКОВ ФОРУМА (п.1,1) ДВА ДЛЯ БАНОВ ЕСТЬ ОТДЕЛЬНАЯ ТЕМА ЧТО ОПИСАННО В СООБЩЕНИИ КОТОРОЕ Я ПРОЦИТИРОВАЛ ЦЕЛИКОМ И ПОЛНОСТЬЮ* 


> я понимаю что вы учитесь в школе, и вас она напригает, но вы попали на су форум и я вам советовал бы перечитать правила форума вы нарушили уже 2 правила форума 1 вы создали тему не отнясящиюся к разделу (да раздел моя проблема относиться к к людям которые хотят покончить с собой  и описывают свою проблему, либо пишут предсмертную записку), 2 (это моя доброта и поэтому косвенно, а точнее я должен был выдать вам как минимум предупреждение(ну или бан)) и это обсуждается в http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthread.php?t=504 теме


 
З.Ы. А раз я такой плохой мне всем баны выдать?

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

топикстартер получил ответы на свои вопросы. тема закрывается. все вопросы/инициативы пользователей в соответствии с правилами.

----------

